# A different kind of Make and Take - Socialween



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

A discussion started on Facebook with several of my fellow Halloween fiends about a different kind of make and take. 

There seems to be two different basic types of haunters out there.

1) Yard/House Haunters - main goal is to entertain the TOTs. Everything builds up to scaring and sharing with your local supply of costumed youngins

2) Party Throwers - main goal is to have a costume ball to entertain friends with a secondary goal of providing cool decor for the TOT's​What I have found has been that most groups deal with the home haunt side of prop building. While the gatherings are a social event, the theme is usually not around hosting a party per se. 

What if once a month a group met to do builds that leaned more towards the entertaining side of hosting a Halloween party rather than strictly focused on prop building? Not to talk disparagingly about prop building because I thoroughly enjoy that side of Halloween but I think there could be an additional group to "build" upon the social side. Even if you fall into category one, such an event would allow you the pleasure of socializing with people of a similar ilk in a setting based upon our favorite holiday. 

We would meet later in the afternoon/evening over cocktails and experiment with food, beverage, parlor games, musical playlists and the like. Perhaps your skill is baking and you could teach the group a creative dish to pass or you may have a list of themed drinks to pour for the clan. 

If the group became of a large enough size, meet ups could have companies showcase their wares or services. Disc Jockeys, caterers, bartending services, invitation makers, photographers just to name a few. Either to share their skills or to showcase their business for hire.

I am debating forming such a group to meet on the 2nd Saturday of the month in Orange County, CA. Let me know if this interests you and/or if you have some ideas that will help build upon this concept.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Bloody Brilliant. If you decide to host it at alternate homes, my haunted garage is available for a turn or few. 

I've got a ton of food/drink recipes I'd love to share with my fellow OC haunters. (Brain hemorrhage jello shots, anyone?)

I'm especially excited about the musical playlists. And the beverages. And the parlor games. 

Thank you again, Johan and Julie!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

BadTableManor said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, Bloody Brilliant.


Yess!!...Can I borrow that phrase?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd love to attend as I have quite a few things that I made specifically for indoor/party decor (bloody globe lamps and shower curtains, mausoleum fronts for blocking doorways or bar passthrus, moving eyes portrait, scary bathroom setups, aging labels and interesting bottle contents for mad scientist/witch kitchen) but someone has to pay for my plane ticket. 


Great idea!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

chop shop said:


> Yess!!...Can I borrow that phrase?


Abso-bloody-lutely!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*But what about us poor lil haunters in south Florida *


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I'd have to say Yes, even though I'm in San Diego. I've always done a rotating theme for my parties each year, and am familiar with all the yummy drinks, and decor. I am very fond of Cocktails. =) I am however a little worried about these Parlor games you speak of! The only game I usually play at a party is "don't get so drunk you fall down"... And I must say I won 3 years in a row - barely the last year tho! hehe.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Our dungeon is your dungeon!*

*Of course - you have to come to the Cincinnati area...

So - is this the start of a "Halloween Home" Party business?! Move over Tupperware!*


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea! I'll just come over straight from the CalHaunts meeting. A whole day and night of Halloween socializing!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Why to I have to live so far away.I would love to do this!!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Our dungeon is your dungeon!*
> 
> *
> 
> So - is this the start of a "Halloween Home" Party business?! Move over Tupperware!*


I was thinking more like grAvon


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

So there have been 102 visits to this thread yet only a few people have expressed interest. I guess it will have to be a smaller scale gathering just for the fun of it and we'll have to see what it turns into. I will aim for April 9th as the first meeting of the demented minds.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I Drove 120 miles for this?*

Drove 120=one-way.
A Vampire Convention and Rock music concert, they had a "real" Vampire there!
She sucks blood from her boyfriend while they are naked together and has to find a new boyfriend every couple of months...
Maybe 120 people were there, I'm standing with a group of interesting people, then a young woman began monopolizing the conversation... telling us all about the crappy relationship she had with her own Mother! And their car problems with their old junker.
We were all much to stupid and/or polite, she rambled on, I felt my youth slipping away....
You never know....until it's too late.
insert evil laugh here~ hahahah!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Johan, that's a great idea! Too bad we can't all live closer!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I guess we are all local chapters of Halloween Forum.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I was wondering if you'd want a certain number of peeps for a quorum, so to speak.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

As far as being social, it could be just a couple people to be fun. As far as what it can turn into being, I think the more the merrier. 

Initially, I believe those that have expressed interest should just get together and discuss what we want it to turn into over a few beers, glasses of wine and/or cocktails. At that point we can determine what we all think we need to make it be worthwhile to meet monthly. I am open and have nothing set in my mind regarding how it must be. I just like having fun but have the skills to structure it all if required.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds great. I'll bring snacks and an overzealous imagination.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll supply location, beer, wine, liquor and any other creative juices I can think of.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Not fair!!!!! ( on floor throwing huge tantrum) Not fair not fair not fair,!!!! Why cant I live in California and go to the Socialween!!!! I want to go I want to go!! Its bad enought that Im way over here in Florida but now I find out that Badtablemanor is going to be attending???? OMG this is simply torture I tell you just torture! *


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Spookyliciousnessnessness. What's shakin' bacon?

Johan, you are most generous. I'm still bringing snacks. It's the least I can do.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*and snacks too!!!??? Ugggh I cant take it!!! STOMP STOMP STOMP (sound of Spooki leaving room doing her best I am so upset I cant go walk)*

*and not for nothing but just so you all know I happen to be like the best snack maker ever...like of ALL TIME....you think Im kidding but round these here parts Im known for my DELICOUS.... home made.....will make you want to marry me....snacks! Im just sayin *


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Not fair!!!!! ( on floor throwing huge tantrum) Not fair not fair not fair,!!!! Why cant I live in California and go to the Socialween!!!! I want to go I want to go!!*


Ditto on the fit throwing!  Sounds like a really fun (and hopefully inspiring) plan.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Hope so. Once I get past St Patrick's....it's on!


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

Man, I'm in Kentucky. Nothing interesting happens here. I threw a halloween party last year and everyone I invited was like "a halloween party?? huh?" They just didn't get it. I need more haunters in my area.


----------

